# Honey bottles in car



## JWPalmer (May 1, 2017)

FrankBarbee said:


> I sell honey at work. Would they be safe in the car in the parking lot?


Sure they will be safe. Where do you park your car?


----------



## JWPalmer (May 1, 2017)

Ok, so my attempt at humor fell flat. I would not keep honey in a car. On a sunny, but not even hot day, the interior temperature can easily climb into the 130° range. Not good for the plastic jars or the raw honey you intend to sell.


----------



## FrankBarbee (Aug 20, 2016)

That is what I thought..


----------



## edzkoda (Aug 9, 2014)

JWPalmer said:


> Ok, so my attempt at humor fell flat. I would not keep honey in a car. On a sunny, but not even hot day, the interior temperature can easily climb into the 130° range. Not good for the plastic jars or the raw honey you intend to sell.


Good answer, as a matter of fact so was the first, needed a little humor


----------



## missybee (Sep 6, 2014)

I have left honey in the car, forgetting to pull it out after the market. Temp in the car who knows, but horrible hot,we were in the 90's, but the honey in the bottles was only around 120, used my instant on temperature gauge. It was in there most of the day. Packed tight into boxes. Surprised me it was that cool. 
No problem picking up the bottles, not hot enough to burn the hands.


----------



## edzkoda (Aug 9, 2014)

missybee said:


> I have left honey in the car, forgetting to pull it out after the market. Temp in the car who knows, but horrible hot,we were in the 90's, but the honey in the bottles was only around 120, used my instant on temperature gauge. It was in there most of the day. Packed tight into boxes. Surprised me it was that cool.
> No problem picking up the bottles, not hot enough to burn the hands.


Is it possible that the the fact they were packed in tight boxes somewhat insulated them?


----------



## Butler101 (May 13, 2017)

I put it in a good quality cooler and although the car is hot the jars of honey stay slightly above room temperature. I pull the cooler when I get home and set it in the house with AC. The trick is finding the right sized cooler.


----------



## missybee (Sep 6, 2014)

edzkoda said:


> Is it possible that the the fact they were packed in tight boxes somewhat insulated them?


Maybe, it was the normal boxes the plastic bottles come in. The lids were all open. Just each box full of bottles. If the honey was over 115 I would think that you would feel a burning pain. I had no problem handling the bottles, even the metal lids on a few glass bottles. It just felt warm. And it was a all day sunny day. I remembered them around 430p or so. The market was the evening before, night temps were sitting in the mid 70ish


----------



## missybee (Sep 6, 2014)

After the above discussion, I decided to do a quick check. 

I did a test today, one 2 lb plastic jar placed in the car this am, outside temperature got to 88f, full sun. The inside of the car was reading over 140f.

The honey around 10am was 99f, around noon it was 105f, around 4pm it was 115, that was as high as it went. The bottle was in the back of my car and I know the sun also hit it. 

I was using my instant on thermometer also cross tested with a glass thermometer.


----------



## Alex Madsen (Aug 26, 2018)

You can keep the honey in a lunch cooler. It will have enough thermal mass to stay close to room temperature.


----------



## GregB (Dec 26, 2017)

I would not actually worry of the honey heat "spoiling" in a car.
At least it should be qualified and conditional.

Honey (as liquid) has enough thermal capacity; it will take LONG time before it will gain the same temperature as the air around it (air is much weaker heat conductor then water, to compare).
For sure not quickly (several hours in direct sun).

Even more sure not to worry if you do some simple steps to insulate the honey (a couple of blankets on the top; a cardboard box; a foam box/cooler).
If you can park in shade or under cover, even less of an issue.

I kept honey supers (under a blanket) in full sun for better extraction and did not loose sleep.
Not a problem.


----------

